# Η νέα αναγνωστική κουλτούρα



## nickel (Apr 11, 2009)

Ένα κείμενο που προσφέρεται για συζήτηση δημοσιεύεται σήμερα στα _Νέα_ με την υπογραφή του Δημοσθένη Κούρτοβικ. Γι' αυτό, με πολλή ομολογουμένως αναίδεια και απρέπεια, το αναδημοσιεύω εδώ στο σύνολό του:

Όπως πολλοί σχολιαστές, έχω και εγώ συχνά την εντύπωση πως οι άνθρωποι σήμερα διαβάζουν λιγότερο από όσο παλιότερα. Αλλά όταν τα βάζω κάτω, βλέπω ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι έτσι, μάλλον το αντίθετο ισχύει: ποτέ δεν κυκλοφορούσαν τόσοι τίτλοι βιβλίων και ποτέ δεν πουλούσαν τόσο πολλά αντίτυπα, για να μη μιλήσουμε για την επισκεψιμότητα των ιστοσελίδων και των μπλογκ στο διαδίκτυο. Νά όμως που, λίγη ώρα αφού πειστώ από τη φωνή των αριθμών και της λογικής, παραδίνομαι ξανά στην ιδέα ότι η ανάγνωση ακολουθεί φθίνουσα πορεία.

Γιατί αυτή η επιμονή μιας ψευδαίσθησης; Μήπως επειδή ανήκω σ΄ εκείνη την κατηγορία διανοουμένων που οι Γερμανοί αποκαλούν ειρωνικά Κulturpessimisten; Ας μου επιτραπεί να το αποκλείσω, έχω δώσει άλλωστε αρκετά δείγματα περί του αντιθέτου. Για να μην τα πολυλογώ, αφού σκέφτηκα πολύ πάνω σ΄ αυτή την παράξενη αντινομία, κατέληξα στην ακόλουθη εξήγηση: η ψευδαίσθηση δεν είναι ψευδαίσθηση, μόνο που στην πραγματικότητα αναφέρεται σε κάτι άλλο· όχι δηλαδή στη συχνότητα της ανάγνωσης, αλλά στη σημασία που της αποδίδουμε.

Οι άνθρωποι σήμερα διαβάζουν για έναν σωρό λόγους, όχι όμως για εκείνους που η αθωότητα ή η αφέλεια προηγούμενων εποχών είχαν αναγορεύσει σε σκοπό της ανάγνωσης: την καλλιέργεια του πνεύματος και την ανάταση της ψυχής. Θα μου πείτε ότι αυτό ήταν κάτι πολύ γενικόλογο και θα έχετε δίκιο. Ακριβώς, όμως, η γενικολογία της περιγραφής του σκοπού μαρτυρεί την πελώρια σημασία που δινόταν άλλοτε στο διάβασμα. Η ανάγνωση ήταν προϋπόθεση για τη γενική βελτίωση του ανθρώπου και της κοινωνίας, ο δείκτης της ποιότητας ενός πολιτισμού.

Σήμερα, με τον κατακερματισμό των κοινωνιών σε ομάδες «ταυτοτήτων», έχουν κατακερματιστεί και οι λειτουργίες της ανάγνωσης. Συγγραφείς, εκδοτικοί οίκοι, βιβλιοπωλεία, ιστότοποι ειδικεύονται ολοένα περισσότερο στην παραγωγή και τη διακίνηση κειμένων που απευθύνονται κυρίως, αν όχι αποκλειστικά, σε κάποια από αυτές τις ομάδες, κείμενα σχεδιασμένα έτσι ώστε να κωδικοποιούν, να μεγεθύνουν και, συνειδητά ή όχι, να απολυτοποιούν την ιδιαιτερότητα της μιας ή της άλλης. Έχουμε, έτσι, βιβλία οικολογικής ευαισθησίας, βιβλία εθνοτικής ευαισθησίας, βιβλία γκέι, λεσβιακής και τρανσέξουαλ ευαισθησίας, βιβλία εσωτεριστικής ευαισθησίας κ.λπ. κ.λπ, ώστε φτάνουμε στη μεγαλύτερη από όλες αυτές τις κατηγορίες, που δεν είναι άλλη από τα βιβλία γυναικείας ευαισθησίας. Η ειδοποιός διαφορά τέτοιων βιβλίων από τις παραδοσιακές κατηγορίες ειδικών εκδόσεων, όπως π.χ. τα τεχνικά εγχειρίδια ή οι οδηγοί μαγειρικής, είναι ότι δεν αφορούν μια επιμέρους δραστηριότητα, ιδιότητα ή ενδιαφέρον του υποψήφιου αναγνώστη, αλλά τη συγκρότηση (πραγματική, υποθετική ή επιθυμητή) ολόκληρης της συνείδησής του. Είναι βιβλία που φιλοδοξούν να εκφράσουν μια «ταυτότητα».

Αλλά μπορεί να δυσπιστήσει κάποιος σ΄ αυτή την ταξινόμηση, επειδή αισθάνεται πως αφήνει έξω μεγάλες κατηγορίες βιβλίου. Ας δούμε, λοιπόν, το φαινόμενο από μια άλλη οπτική γωνία, που προσφέρει μια πανοραμικότερη εικόνα.

Αντί για ταυτοτικές ομάδες, ας παρατηρήσουμε την ατομική αναγνωστική συμπεριφορά.

Γιατί διαβάζουμε σήμερα (βιβλία ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου είδους κείμενα); Ένας στόχος είναι η ενημέρωση, δηλαδή η τεχνική μορφή της γνώσης. Ένας δεύτερος η διασκέδαση, συνήθως με την έννοια του χαβαλέ ή του σκοτώματος της ώρας. Ένας τρίτος η αναζήτηση συμβουλών επιτυχίας ή ευτυχίας, που παρέχονται από ειδικούς ή «ειδικούς» με την αύρα ενός γκουρού (σ΄ αυτούς περιλαμβάνονται και οι στρατιές των λογοτεχνών της παραμυθίας, που πρότυπό τους, έστω και ανομολόγητο ή ασύνειδο, είναι ο Κοέλιο). Ένας τέταρτος η αυτοεπιβεβαίωσή μας, μέσα από τη θετική παρουσίαση της επιμέρους κοινότητας (σεξουαλικής, αθλητικής κ.λπ.) της οποίας είμαστε μέλη. Υπάρχουν και άλλα αναγνωστικά κίνητρα. Ψάξτε το όμως μόνοι σας και θα διαπιστώσετε ότι η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των αναγνωστικών πράξεων σήμερα ανήκουν σε μία από αυτές τις τέσσερις κατηγορίες. Οι οποίες μάλιστα σπάνια συνδυάζονται, έχουν όμως κάτι κοινό: την εργαλειακή αντιμετώπιση της ανάγνωσης, την αναγωγή της σε μια εντελώς συγκεκριμένη δράση με άμεσο αποτέλεσμα.

Αυτή η στάση διαχέεται ακόμα και σε πολλές από εκείνες τις ολοένα περιθωριακότερες αναγνωστικές ομάδες που θεωρούν ότι αντιστέκονται σε τέτοιες εξειδικευμένες λειτουργίες της ανάγνωσης και ότι διατηρούν την παράδοση του καλού βιβλίου στην ευγενέστερη μορφή της. Πάρτε για παράδειγμα τους εστέτ. Παλιότερα περιέγραφαν τους αναγνωστικούς προσανατολισμούς τους ως αναζήτηση του Ωραίου. Σήμερα τους περιγράφουν ως αναζήτηση της απόλαυσης. Η μετατόπιση είναι σημαδιακή: είναι η κίνηση από το βάθος (ένα κάποιο βάθος, τέλος πάντων) προς την επιφάνεια. Όλοι μας, βέβαια, θέλουμε να απολαμβάνουμε τα βιβλία που διαβάζουμε. Η απόλαυση, όμως, είναι μια περιληπτική έκφραση για πολύ διαφορετικούς κυματισμούς της ψυχής μας, που η ανάλυση και η ερμηνεία τους μας οδηγούν στα βαθύτερα στρώματα του είναι μας- και, μέσω αυτών, στα βαθύτερα στρώματα του βιβλίου που τους προκάλεσε. Όταν η απόλαυση, ως σκοπός, παρουσιάζεται αποσυνδεμένη από αυτά τα βάθη, ο λεπταίσθητος αναγνώστης εξομοιώνεται με τον γκουρμέ ή, ακόμα χειρότερα, με τον ηδονοθήρα καταναλωτή που παρήγαγε η κουλτούρα του lifestyle.

Το πιο παράδοξο όμως είναι ότι αυτή η εργαλειακή προσέγγιση της ανάγνωσης έχει διαβρώσει και τους θεσμούς εκείνους που υποτίθεται ότι προωθούν το βιβλίο ως αυταξία, ως ανώτερο πολιτισμικό προϊόν, ως αντίδοτο στην ψυχρή σκοπιμοθηρία της σύγχρονης ζωής. Προσέξτε τα ρήματα που εμφανίζονται συχνότερα στα σλόγκαν της μιας ή της άλλης διαφημιστικής καμπάνιας για το βιβλίο, γενικά, ή στις διαφημίσεις των βιβλίων ενός εκδοτικού οίκου: «ξεχωρίζω», «πετάω», «ταξιδεύω» ή (για ένα χαμηλότερο, είναι αλήθεια, επίπεδο αναγνωστών) «ξεχνιέμαι». Για το πρώτο δεν χρειάζεται να πούμε πολλά: συνδέει απροκάλυπτα την ανάγνωση με την επίδειξη ενός ορισμένου, υψηλού status. Τα άλλα τρία, με την ποιητική (κατ΄ άλλους ρομαντίζουσα) χροιά τους, φαίνεται εκ πρώτης όψεως να περνούν ένα διαφορετικό, τρυφερότερο και απελευθερωτικότερο μήνυμα. Είναι όμως πράγματι έτσι; Όταν «ταξιδεύεις», «πετάς» ή «ξεχνιέσαι», σίγουρα αισθάνεσαι όμορφα. Κάποια στιγμή όμως επιστρέφεις εκεί από όπου ξεκίνησες και τότε διαπιστώνεις ότι όλα αυτά από τα οποία ήθελες να δραπετεύσεις έχουν μείνει (φυσικά) απαράλλακτα, η ευφορία της «πτήσης» εξανεμίζεται πολύ γρήγορα και ξαναφουντώνει η απελπισία σου, αν δεν βλαστήσει στη θέση της κάτι ακόμα χειρότερο: η καρτερικότητα. Ας μου συγχωρεθεί η βλασφημία, αλλά δεν βλέπω μεγάλη διαφορά ανάμεσα στην ανάγνωση με τέτοιους όρους και τα ναρκωτικά ή τα παραισθησιογόνα. Ανακουφίζοντάς μας και τα δύο προσωρινά από την πραγματικότητα, μας κάνουν μόνιμα παθητικούς απέναντί της και, συνεπώς, εντελώς ακίνδυνους για όσους έχουν συμφέρον στη διατήρησή της. Όταν θέλεις να «πετάξεις» με φτερά ή με βιβλία, είναι βέβαιο ότι δεν θα πας πουθενά.

Το ζήτημα, λοιπόν, είναι σήμερα αυτό που ήταν πάντοτε: η επίδραση της ανάγνωσης στη διαμόρφωση της συνείδησης και της ζωής των αναγνωστών. Αν το διάβασμα φαίνεται να μην έχει την πρωτεύουσα σημασία που είχε άλλοτε, δεν είναι επειδή οι άνθρωποι διαβάζουν λιγότερο, αλλά επειδή επηρεάζονται λιγότερο στη ζωή τους από αυτά που διαβάζουν. Αυτό ακριβώς, όμως, θα οδηγήσει τελικά στην ήττα τους θριαμβευτές της «νέας αναγνωστικής κουλτούρας» και θα ανοίξει τον δρόμο για την επιστροφή στην «παλιά». Ένας κόσμος που διαβάζει για πολλούς διαφορετικούς λόγους δεν διαβάζει για κανέναν. Όταν τα μάντρα των γκουρού της ευτυχίας, της παραμυθίας και της «ιδιαιτερότητας» αποδειχτούν ανίσχυρα απέναντι στην πραγματικότητα που θέλουν να εξορκίσουν, οι απογοητευμένοι πιστοί της μιας και της άλλης σέχτας, οσοδήποτε ευάριθμης ή πολυάριθμης, θα αναζητήσουν ξανά τη φώτιση στο μεγάλο, κοινό ρεύμα της ανθρώπινης εμπειρίας που αντιπροσωπεύει η παγκόσμια βιβλιοθήκη- ας είναι και ηλεκτρονική.​


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 12, 2009)

Μ' αρέσει και μάλλον συμφωνώ. Με μια απογοητευτική εξαίρεση: "και ξαναφουντώνει η απελπισία σου, αν δεν βλαστήσει στη θέση της κάτι ακόμα χειρότερο: η καρτερικότητα". Αυτό με υποψιάζει ότι ο Κ. μετά από τόσο διάβασμα έχει ριζωμένη αυτή την εργαλειακή αντίληψη που αποδοκιμάζει στον σύγχρονο αναγνώστη και δεν ξέρει και πολλά για τους "κυματισμούς της ψυχής μας, που η ανάλυση και η ερμηνεία τους μας οδηγούν στα βαθύτερα στρώματα του είναι μας".


----------



## Costas (Apr 12, 2009)

Έχω διαβάσει ωραία άρθρα του Κούρτοβικ, μα αυτό το βρίσκω μίζερο. Κάποτε πετούσαμε στον έβδομο ουρανό, αλλά τώρα δυστυχώς ξεπέσαμε, κλπ. κλπ. George Steiner δηλαδή, και αμπελοκοινωνιολογίες.


----------

